# Insurance car repairs



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm having some repairs carried out on our vehicle due to an accident we had.

I have fully comprehensive insurance with an agency we signed up with at the booth in RTA offices when we purchased the car off the previous owner.

I went to inspect the car today as the garage (Ararat Car Services in Al Quoz on road 318 - opposite the Makita tools warehouse) said the repairs were done and it was ready for collection.

Upon inspecting the car they have replaced the damaged wheel and tyre with used (secondhand) parts. Is it normal here not to replace with brand new parts/tyres if the ones in the accident were beyond repair? Should I be speaking to my insurance company about it or informing trading standards?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Speak to the insurance company. It depends on the insurance company, but this is a classic hustle pulled by garages here (and elsewhere), where they bill the insurance for new parts, while actually using used parts. Once you sign off, then both the garage and insurance company escape liability....

If in case, upon contacting the insurance company you find out that they authorize the use of second hand parts, then you need to look into why exactly they have done so ... definitely contact the insurance company with your concerns before signing off/taking delivery of the car from the garage ...


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

Checked with insurance company, they said because of the age of the car (it's a 2008) that used parts are acceptable as long as they are in good condition. If it was a 2012 or 2013 model then it would be new parts (they said the same practise applies if your insurance is with a dealership too).

However they did say that the tyre that was damaged should be replaced with a new one (not used) that matches the same brand as the opposite side. When I checked yesterday they'd fitted a good used Bridgestone instead of a Goodyear.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ararat Auto Repairing Workshop Dubai are now getting me a new tyre to match the brand and spec of the opposite side


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you ... often insurance companies are good with used parts, but that begs the question what kind of metric are they using to judge whether the past is good or not. I don't know of any regulatory framework governing the used parts industry here .... all seems a but of a hustle honestly, but at least it's worked out for you


----------

